
Text DB engine powering vk.com and Telegram - lambdadmitry
https://github.com/vk-com/kphp-kdb/blob/master/text/text-index.c
======
lambdadmitry
Some context: the DB in the post is mentioned as a crucial piece of VK and
Telegram infrastructure in a recent post [1] by a disgruntled Telegram C-level
ex-employee. The post itself is in Russian and AFAIK isn't translated to
English yet. It will be, eventually, as it provides huge insight into
Telegram/VK inner workings.

Some excerpts:

\- Telegram is indeed still developed in Saint-Petersburg, Russia;

\- At some point Telegram servers were moved from London to some undisclosed
European capital in vans [2][3] without any documents, somehow bypassing
customs;

\- Telegram's Russian company filed a $1.7M lawsuit against ex-employee (who
penned that post) for "NDA breach". Breach in question: he mentioned his
position in a company in his Facebook bio and used corp chat screenshots in
court while appealing his firing.

[1]: [https://medium.com/@anton.rozenberg/friendship-betrayal-
clai...](https://medium.com/@anton.rozenberg/friendship-betrayal-
claims-3f395bcc95fa)

[2]: [https://cdn-images-1.medium.com/max/800/1*cPwKcx7Vyhk0Kss-
vC...](https://cdn-images-1.medium.com/max/800/1*cPwKcx7Vyhk0Kss-vCgZtA.jpeg)

[3]: [https://cdn-
images-1.medium.com/max/800/1*Bg3_F2VJbtbZ2hs75v...](https://cdn-
images-1.medium.com/max/800/1*Bg3_F2VJbtbZ2hs75vKeaQ.jpeg)

------
ateesdalejr
So vk.com uses plaintext as a storage medium for their files?

